
Indian Government's Contact Tracing App Has Serious Security Vulnerabilities - statguy
https://medium.com/@fs0c131y/aarogya-setu-the-story-of-a-failure-3a190a18e34
======
sbmthakur
From the article:

 _I can know if my neighboor is sick for example. Sounds like a privacy issue
for me…_

Isn't that the purpose of the app?

~~~
malshe
Yes, and actually the comments on that article are pointing that out

